# Diego is 14!



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Happy birthday to this old man. He’s such a sweet boy.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Diego!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday old man!


----------



## jebby (Mar 11, 2021)

Happy birthday Diego! You look great!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy birthday. 14 is a wonderful birthday to celebrate.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Diego! You do have a very sweet face .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Diego - looking good!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy birthday, Diego!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Diego!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday! What a guy!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday to your sweet Diego!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Diego looks like he is a good sized dog to make it to 14 years. Congratulations on whatever it is that you are doing right!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

He is a biggish guy, around 50 lbs. I don’t think I can take credit. He’s just always been a very healthy guy.


----------

